
Space Fungi Are Attacking the Space Stations - jchrisa
http://cosmology.com/SpaceFungi.html
======
jchrisa
I know this article is a bit off-kilter, but maybe someone here can point to
the consensus regarding fungal growth on eg communications satellites etc.

